# Who is shirthub.com?



## swirsky (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi all,

I just came across shirthub.com, but can't find anything about them. The website is brand new, and quite bare, yet they claim to have printed a lot of shirts and that they've been around for a while. My inclination is to think they're a front end for another printer? I can't for the life of me figure out who though.

Does anybody know anything about them?


----------



## ShirtHub (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Swirsky,

Thanks for your interest in our services. Our website is new but we've been in textiles for over 25 years located in Minnesota. For several years we have been servicing a few very large and loyal customers with our print on demand fulfillment services at near capacity. Last year we added significant additional capacity so launched our site ShirtHub.com and will be adding additional content and functionality. If you live near MN we'd love to give you a tour of our facility and show you our we run production using the Kornit Avalanache Hexa and AVK 1000 printers.

I just sent you a pm with our contact info. Thanks


----------



## steve8004 (Jul 7, 2017)

I was just referred to Shirthub by the company who organizes the annual decorative apparel expo in Minnesota. They recommended the company. I am going to do so more research prior to selecting a partner.


----------

